# Message from Amazon Flex about check out procedures



## Hybrids (Jan 24, 2016)

> Hello,
> 
> As an independent contractor, Amazon expects you will maintain customer trust, perform services in a professional manner, and follow instructions provided to you by Amazon.
> 
> ...


I always scan the barcode before leaving. Why I got this message?


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Could have left a small package on accident, didn't have a vest on, entered station without permission, didn't have your flashers on, speeding in the building, mishandled packages, didn't scan every package given to you, might have been a lazy bastard and moved bags from your cart onto someone else to save time & screwing the other driver over in the process, had a package in your cage that should have been set aside to a blue vest, left the building before blue vest said so, crossed lanes in the station to get ahead of someone directly in front of you. I can't think of anything else they could have decided to cry at you about.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Did you also scan the barcode when you started and then when you left


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> Did you also scan the barcode when you started and then when you left


You have to scan a barcode when you get there? Never had to do that before.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Brandon Wilson said:


> You have to scan a barcode when you get there? Never had to do that before.


Oh wait I was talking about dot com not prime now


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

Sometimes when the amazon person is not at computer and I don't feel like hunting them down I leave without checking out or scanning. I always get paid!!!


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Did you check out with someone before you left the warehouse?

Some warehouse people might let you get away with not checking out, but others may not and will report you. So best to not be lazy about following the rules. Rule of thumb - be friendly, be cool with all the warehouse people, follow all the rules and you won't have any with problems (at the warehouse).


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Exactly. There usually cool but someone reported you.


----------



## ZoomZoomFlex (Nov 10, 2016)

Got this exact letter a few weeks ago. I know in my case it was for switching racks with another driver. It's the only thing I hate about dla5. The driver next me could have the city where/near where i live and i can have a rack where/near that driver lives, but a few specific employees get all fussy when you switch and now if certain employees are working and you do switch you are reported. 

So in the case with me and the other driver, switching both has us "home" when done with the block. If we did not switch, I know I would have been 45 miles away from home when done with the block. I even told the managers by doing that switch one thing is certain, not one package is coming back because if I am done at home, I do not want to drive 30+ miles back to the warehouse for a return. Every package is dropped; even apartments. Now when I take that rack in the other direction which when I am done I have to pass the warehouse when going home ... guess, what packages are coming back because I'll take no risks where I will if going towards home.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You can do all the transferring outside of the warehouse.


----------

